# Tyre dressing Gtechniq T1



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking to buy a new tyres dressing any thoughts on T1? Also thinking about the blackfire tyre dressing? :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

T1 is my go to tyre dressing. Been using it for 18 months or thereabouts and wouldn't use anything else. It's the longest lasting tyre dressing I've used and it does not sling :grin:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> T1 is my go to tyre dressing. Been using it for 18 months or thereabouts and wouldn't use anything else. It's the longest lasting tyre dressing I've used and it does not sling :grin:


Hi Blueberry, how long does it last?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Brilliant product.i get 2-3 month out of it,which is VERY good for a tyre dressing.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I started using T1 recently. It's really good stuff. I put on two good coats, After cleaning the tyres with APC thoroughly. I put a coat on and wipe of excess, leave for about 15 minutes, and then use up the excess. Leave it an hour and re coat. Here are a couple of wheels I've used T1 on...


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks good. Time to order some


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi Blueberry, how long does it last?


Hi Andy, it's lasted a month on my car but I have to reapply then.... Just because...... I can't wash a car without dressing the tyres.... I just can't


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Word of warning tho, you must clean them with a strong apc till they foam white (or squeaky clean) or it will only last a couple of days, this goes with most dressings. 
Gonz.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Used some T1 today for the first time.
I applied it using a brush but didn't find it the easiest dressingh to spread.
How have you applied it? With a foam applicator?


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Otto said:


> Used some T1 today for the first time.
> I applied it using a brush but didn't find it the easiest dressingh to spread.
> How have you applied it? With a foam applicator?


Oh god yes. I think its viscosity is too high to use a paint brush. I have some cheap foam applicator pads. I have found thin layer and build it up over 2 or 3 coats depending on sheen u require.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

What do you apply T1 with?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Foam applicator 👍


----------



## Page206 (Jun 13, 2011)

t1 great stuff, lasts a while too


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been testing the Gyeon Tire dressing and currently it's 1k+ miles and about 5-6 weeks and it's lasted quite well. Faded a bit but still there. I personally haven't tested it against T1 but I know folks who have and rats the Gyeon over T1 :thumb:


----------

